# Roots and Lava



## Joel S (28 Aug 2013)

This is my newly set up desktop tank. It is a hopefully lower maintenance replacement for Seven Moss Cube.

Kit:
2nd hand 30cm Optiwhite cube from Ed at Freshwater Shrimp
Eden 501 filter
Aquaray 400 LED and controller (starting and 50% for 7 hrs inc ramp up and down at 60mins)
Temporary mini pump for flow (hopefully to be replaced by an Eheim skimmer which has so far not turned up from Ebay)
Malaysian knock-off 9mm lily pipes
Mini heater
3.5 Kilo Co2 canister from London Beer-gas

Decor:
Old Amazonia powder soil, black gravel, and molar clay.
Lava Rock
Redmoor root pieces
Stones

Plants:
Riccardia
Fissidens
Bolbitis
Java fern "Needle"
Java Fern "Trident"
Hydrocotle Tripartita
Emergent/hydroponic Ivy


----------



## Joel S (28 Aug 2013)

Swop-over from the old tank was basically a nightmare, especially as I needed to return some fish to Wholesale Tropicals as part of the process (Green Neons that ate all new growth). But laying out was fun. The foreground stones are an experiment, but I like them more than I expected. I imagine I'll tweak them as I plant more Riccardia.


----------



## Michael W (28 Aug 2013)

Lovely setup so far. I'll look forward for future updates!


----------



## jy_oc_hx (28 Aug 2013)

Wow.  Really good looking tank and setup.


----------



## hotweldfire (28 Aug 2013)

Really like this sort of tank. Nice. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joel S (9 Sep 2013)

About 12 days old. Had some trouble with too much CO2, and possibly because of the fresh changeover, and cleaning the filter to get more flow. Lost several Amano and Cherry shrimp.

Hopefully it's just about dialled in now, coming on 3hrs before lights, with a one hr gap just after lights, and then off 3hrs before lights out. Lights up to 60% and lowered a few centimetres.

Doing daily changes of 10% (with the odd gap). I'm hoping that the stagnation and BBA trouble in the last 30cm tank was because it had such a big buildup of mulm with all the moss that I had not trimmed tightly enough, and that it won't be such a problem with this layout.

Am slowly weaning this tank off liquid carbon as Riccardia is not meant to like it and I've put in some more of that. Down to about 1/2 the daily dose and will prob try stopping altogether by end of week.


----------



## Joel S (9 Sep 2013)

Oh yes, a replacement eheim skimmer eventually arrived from ebay. It worked marvellously (although it filled with shrimp in two days, happily munching away on the sponge), but in such a tiny tank it took up too much space so I'm not using it permanently (I reckon putting the sponge at the top would cure the shrimp-trap problem though).

I do think the Bolbitis could use more flow, especially as London water isn't ideal for it. Slightly considering spraybar options, even though the mini lily-pipe looks so nice.


----------



## Joel S (13 Sep 2013)

Kitchen bowl update...


----------



## Joel S (13 Sep 2013)

Experiments with a cheap lens and extension tubes...


----------



## Joel S (16 Sep 2013)

Going ok so far. Quite a few new leaves on the Hydrocotle and Java fern. A little bit of growth on the Riccardia and trimmed Fissidens. Even a very few new Bolbitis leaves. Wish I'd had the patience to attach the mosses better, but in most places I think they'll do alright.

Lights up to 85%


----------



## Joel S (25 Sep 2013)

Quick pic I took the other day. Have now planted some more Microsorum 'Trident' and some experimental Monte Carlo. Hopefully post a pic soon.


----------



## Joel S (26 Sep 2013)




----------



## sa80mark (26 Sep 2013)

I love this tank to me it looks like youve dropped a class cube into a river a caught a piece of the bank, I can only imagine that looking at it in real life shows so many more details that picture just cant show, your shrimp must be in heaven with all the little nooks and crannies

How are you finding the lily pipes ? Im toying with the idea of trying a set for my 30cm cube 

Mark


----------



## Joel S (26 Sep 2013)

Ha yeah, might help if I stopped messing around with this wide aperture cctv lens...

The lily pipes are good, though I wish that the eden 501 filter was stronger, for flow. I haven't cleaned them yet, but I'll probably have to use actual pipe-cleaners when the time comes. They're the 9mm ones you can get on ebay for about £30. You just have to wait a while for them to arrive!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Sep 2013)

Hi Joel, Fab little Scape The detail is superb  The Kitchen Bowl Now that is just cool


----------



## Joel S (19 Oct 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Oct 2013)

Hi Joel ,Looking great


----------



## Joel S (25 Nov 2013)




----------



## Michael W (25 Nov 2013)

, need I say more?


----------



## jojouk (25 Nov 2013)

So so nice


----------



## Deano3 (25 Nov 2013)

wow looks stunning


----------



## steveno (25 Nov 2013)

lovely


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Nov 2013)

Hi Joel, One word  Fantastic


----------



## Joel S (9 Dec 2013)




----------



## Joel S (6 Jan 2014)




----------



## martinmjr62 (6 Jan 2014)

Joel lovely little tank,must get mine up and running

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Ady34 (8 Jan 2014)

Hi Joel,
looking great, and much better without the hydrocotle 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Joel S (8 Jan 2014)

Thanks Ady, shame it's also without shrimp too. I must have neglected the water changes a step too far.


----------



## darren636 (8 Jan 2014)

That's a green o cube!


----------



## O'Neil (8 Jan 2014)

Love this drop checker


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Jan 2014)

I love hang on DC but I also like my water level high and they don't go well together 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S (20 Jan 2014)

Last pictures of this tank. I've taken it down now, as I needed the desk-space, and wasn't looking after it well (It was looking nice, but note the lack of livestock).

Most of the plants have been transferred to Crypt's Palace (and some of the mosses will go in there too when I get the chance to do that properly). I'll keep updating on the Crypt's Palace journal


----------



## Mark Green (21 Jan 2014)

Hi Joel,

Love both your tanks, very well done. Cant believe you've taken it apart it really is beautiful.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Ady34 (22 Jan 2014)

Shame to take it down, but 'crypts palace' now looks even better .....Controlled chaos, reminds me of a slice of Big Toms tank, lovely 
Cheerio,


----------



## Joel S (22 Jan 2014)

Thanks Ady, I was really proud of how it was looking, but also knew that I didn't have the time or inclination to look after it any more.

Comparing Crypt's Palace to the smallest slice of Big Tom's tank is praise indeed! I definitely think his approach is the most inspiring around. (I've posted a new pic over on the Crypt's Palace journal btw).


----------



## Joel S (22 Jan 2014)

If I can come up with a way to hang the Aquaray 400 over Crypt's Palace I will, otherwise I might put the tile and controller up for sale on UKAPS.


----------

